# Firemouths - New to Cichlids



## Ginge05 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi all im new to this site so go easy on me

I recently have set up a new 200L Lido tank and purchased 2 firemouths and 2 silver dollars
At present (they have only been in just over a day) the male firemouth appears to be chasing the smaller supposedly female firemouth into the corner and having the run of the tank.
The silver dollars are also in the corner but a bit higher up.

I was just wondering if this is normal? I have done a lot of reading and understand that some firemouths can be aggressive, but was wondering if this will settle down as the fish settle more in the tank? All the fish are coming out and eating ok

Any advice would be great

Thanks!


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

This tank is really not suited for the fish you have at all. Too small of a foot print. If these are the dimensions ( 71cm W x 65cm H x 51cm D == 28in W x 25.5in H x 20in D
In your research did you come across where Silver Dollars get really big, really fast. They do best in groups of 5 or 6 and need about a 300 gallon tank when fully grown.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

My 3 standard silver dollars in a 4ft 55 gallon tank grew fast from 2 to 3 inches, but have seemed to plateau and haven't grown much since getting around 3.5 inches. Would be nice if they stayed that size


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kuromaguro said:


> My 3 standard silver dollars in a 4ft 55 gallon tank grew fast from 2 to 3 inches, but have seemed to plateau and haven't grown much since getting around 3.5 inches. Would be nice if they stayed that size


+1
We have a shop here in Chicago that has small, medium (4" or so), and large ( 6"+).
Next time I'm there I'll see if anyone knows the age of the large ones. "Growing fast" is a relative term...


----------



## ConvictCichlidDude (Jun 2, 2014)

I personally would stick to Convicts ^_^


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

aicardi said:


> This tank is really not suited for the fish you have at all. Too small of a foot print. If these are the dimensions ( 71cm W x 65cm H x 51cm D == 28in W x 25.5in H x 20in D
> In your research did you come across where Silver Dollars get really big, really fast. They do best in groups of 5 or 6 and need about a 300 gallon tank when fully grown.


I am sorry, but that is nonsense. 300 gallons for a school of 6 SD's? Try more like a 6 foot long 125. 300 is a bit excessive


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have 4 SDs in my 150 gallon tank. I can't remember how long I've had them, but probably at least 5 years. They have plateaued at about 4". There are many species of SD and some probably get very large, but I don't think that the most commonly stocked ones grow excessively large.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Male firemouth IME are bullies and chase others non stop. Might be OK if a pair forms (if she makes it that long)


----------

